# Spintech Super Pro Custom Catback



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I had my exhaust installed today.I had an H-pipe installed and Spintech Super Pro mufflers welding in the 04 position with new piping running out to the tips.

Here is a quick vid I took,the sound quality is bad with my cheap camera,but you get the idea.My friend was driving and he didn't get into it like I would have.


YouTube - Spintech Super Pro Custom Catback


Here are a couple pics of the system from underneath the car.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Took another vid today,much better sound quality.Starts about 26 in.

YouTube - Spintech Super Pro Catback(custom)


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

No comments huh?

Took another quick vid today,it's on the highway...........

YouTube - highway


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

It sounds much better in the second video than the first. Sounds a bit low for my taste, but to each his own. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> It sounds much better in the second video than the first. Sounds a bit low for my taste, but to each his own. Thanks for sharing.


By low,do you mean quiet?What exactly do you mean?

I went back and listened again.I suggest turning your volume up all the way because of the wind affecting the sound,then tell me what you think.I can hear my car when it is way ahead of my friends truck.

I've listened to a TON of clips on forums and on youtube while trying to decide on an exhaust and I have yet to hear anything that comes even close to sounding as good as Spintech does on a stock GTO.

I was dead set on Dynomax bullets before listening to Spintech and I am so glad I went with this setup instead.Flowmaster was a close 2nd to the bullets before deciding on Spintech.


----------



## GOATMAN06 (Dec 25, 2008)

sounds great, ive been debating on spintech catback or the corsa sport, i think the spintech is alot deeper sounding, i believe that the spintech catback mounts the mufflers in the 04 position also. thanks for posting.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GOATMAN06 said:


> sounds great, ive been debating on spintech catback or the corsa sport, i think the spintech is alot deeper sounding, i believe that the spintech catback mounts the mufflers in the 04 position also. thanks for posting.


You're welcome! I have never heard a corsa in person before,but I love the Spintech I have.Can't wait until I can get headers,then it will really scream.


----------



## Ram Air IV (Jul 30, 2007)

i most likely will be going with this set up. sounds sweet.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Ram Air IV said:


> i most likely will be going with this set up. sounds sweet.


Thanks.

You won't regret going with Spintech,I can guarantee you that!Best sounding mufflers out there IMO.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ah i love the way these spintech mufflers sound! I just can't decide between Flowmaster super 40s or the Spintechs. Would you say these mufflers are tame enough for everyday driving?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Soulonfire11 said:


> Ah i love the way these spintech mufflers sound! I just can't decide between Flowmaster super 40s or the Spintechs. Would you say these mufflers are tame enough for everyday driving?


I don't think you can put the Flowmasters in a catback position which sucks plus Spintech flows better so the gain albeit minimal from any exhaust will be more with the Spintech.Flowmaster is notorious for drone which I have very little.

The Spintech are only loud when you want them to be.My car is my DD and I have no complaints.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> I don't think you can put the Flowmasters in a catback position which sucks plus Spintech flows better so the gain albeit minimal from any exhaust will be more with the Spintech.Flowmaster is notorious for drone which I have very little.
> 
> The Spintech are only loud when you want them to be.My car is my DD and I have no complaints.


My Flowmaster are catback.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> My Flowmaster are catback.



Oh,I thought they were too big to be put in the 04 position.
Do yours drone much?I had Flowmasters on a previous car and the drone was terrible to say the least so that is why I said I'd never go with those again.


----------



## docta J (Sep 7, 2008)

where did you get your h-pipe from?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

docta J said:


> where did you get your h-pipe from?


PM sent.


----------

